# boss vs snow dogg or fisher



## weaver (Nov 16, 2012)

i have 3 boss v blades now and love them had great luck with them but am going to up grade next year i have 1 10' v blade on a f 350 with dump 1 9'2" on a f 350 dump and a 8'2" on a f 250 ext cab i like the idea of the stainless steel but i also like the wide out or 8 - 10 fisher or snow dogg any thoughts


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Depends on what you plow most.

Parking lots and private roads...expanding style.

Otherwise, I prefer a V.

I looked at the snow dogg 9'6" V just last week while at a dealer with a friend. Pretty nice plow, I think it would serve well. I like the curl of the mold board, and how it's quite a lot higher on the outside..
I own a fisher Xtreme V 9'6" and I love it. Only thing I would suggest to Fisher is increasing the size of the pistons to stop some of the wing folding that goes on. It's a one piston per wing setup, and the piston is simply out matched when you hit solid stuff...but I think most all V plows are like that.
I was told by a Fisher dealer that the XLS was superb for lots, but if I hit something solid the wings will bend..he told me to go V..and the price was within a few bucks, so it wasn't like he had any money to gain on a sale.

I have no experience with Boss, but the spring return system seems pretty lame..maybe they have changed that now?


----------



## weaver (Nov 16, 2012)

well them trucks do mostly mini malls and apartment complexes we have 2 ford half tons for drive ways


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i woudl get a fisher. going back to get lost snow after the blade trips gets annoying.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1587324 said:


> Depends on what you plow most.
> 
> Parking lots and private roads...expanding style.
> 
> ...


The rams have nothing to do with wings folding back unless they are damaged/leaking. This is controlled by check and relief valves. If these are dirty, damage or not set correctly you will have the problem of wings drifting. As far as the XLS goes it also has relief valves to allow the wings to fold in case of hitting an object. But nothing is foolproof, I have seen straight blades come into the shop bent into a U shape. No matter what plow you have you hit something hard enough you are gonna break/bend something. If I had it to do over I would buy the XLS but for now I am gonna put a few more years on my XV.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Mine seems to "drift" pretty easily, and usually the right side.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Buswell Forest;1587324 said:


> I have no experience with Boss, but the spring return system seems pretty lame..maybe they have changed that now?


The boss wings still return on springs, aside from breaking one occasionally and a couple minutes to change it out there's nothing wrong with the system. Even if you do break a spring you can keep plowing. I broke one the other day and plowed for about 8 more hours with it broken, aside from the wing returning back kinda slow there's no problems using it.



birddseedd;1587448 said:


> i woudl get a fisher. going back to get lost snow after the blade trips gets annoying.


Don't worry about missing snow with a Boss V. When it trips you pretty much come to a stop anyway. I usually have to click my controller "up" button a couple times to get the plow to stand back up or put the truck in neutral and allow the plow to push it backwards as it returns to the upright position. And when it stands back up be ready for a heck of a hit. If you do it slowly it will be gentle but it takes some practice. 4 springs and no shock I guess would make that happen though. My old western straight blade had 3 springs and a shock and it was a much softer return but it also tripped probably 10x as much.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1587578 said:


> Mine seems to "drift" pretty easily, and usually the right side.


I would start with the relief valves. Should be set 1 1/4 turns out from closed.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

id stick with boss 
you are familiar with them and have had good luck 
and you can stock parts for the plows
and all your trucks look uniform


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Mark13;1587598 said:


> The boss wings still return on springs, aside from breaking one occasionally and a couple minutes to change it out there's nothing wrong with the system. Even if you do break a spring you can keep plowing. I broke one the other day and plowed for about 8 more hours with it broken, aside from the wing returning back kinda slow there's no problems using it.
> 
> Don't worry about missing snow with a Boss V. When it trips you pretty much come to a stop anyway. I usually have to click my controller "up" button a couple times to get the plow to stand back up or put the truck in neutral and allow the plow to push it backwards as it returns to the upright position. And when it stands back up be ready for a heck of a hit. If you do it slowly it will be gentle but it takes some practice. 4 springs and no shock I guess would make that happen though. My old western straight blade had 3 springs and a shock and it was a much softer return but it also tripped probably 10x as much.


i doubt ill ever get a V. i prefer a straight with box ends. much easier hauling snow around corners without the spill off you can get from a V, among other things.

but yea. im down 1 spring on my straight and its always tipping over. anoying as crap.

hmm. maybe that can be my goal for today. put my spring back on.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Mark13;1587598 said:


> The boss wings still return on springs, aside from breaking one occasionally and a couple minutes to change it out there's nothing wrong with the system. Even if you do break a spring you can keep plowing. I broke one the other day and plowed for about 8 more hours with it broken, aside from the wing returning back kinda slow there's no problems using it.
> 
> Don't worry about missing snow with a Boss V. When it trips you pretty much come to a stop anyway. I usually have to click my controller "up" button a couple times to get the plow to stand back up or put the truck in neutral and allow the plow to push it backwards as it returns to the upright position. And when it stands back up be ready for a heck of a hit. If you do it slowly it will be gentle but it takes some practice. 4 springs and no shock I guess would make that happen though. My old western straight blade had 3 springs and a shock and it was a much softer return but it also tripped probably 10x as much.


Wow...not to flame, not to pick a stupid fight, but wow..

I am happy for the Boss guys who love them, but no thanks. A Fisher X-V will seem like a new Mercedes after driving a 1973 Grand Prix 4 door..
At least go test a truck with a Fisher on it. An MVP is more or less the same design, test one of those if that's what you can find. Any dealer should be able to let you test one of the plows they sell..


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

weaver;1587174 said:


> i have 3 boss v blades now and love them had great luck with them but am going to up grade next year i have 1 10' v blade on a f 350 with dump 1 9'2" on a f 350 dump and a 8'2" on a f 250 ext cab i like the idea of the stainless steel but i also like the wide out or 8 - 10 fisher or snow dogg any thoughts


In your situation I'd stick with the Boss and buy some wings for it if you are doing parking lots. No sense in having 3 Boss plows and tossing 1 Snowdogg/Fisher into the mix in my opinion.

That said, I looked at all 3 and my plow was (IMO) built much better, had more options for the money, was a trip edge, and has wings available that are also stainless and make it over 11' wide (unlike the fisher that barely adds with but makes it into more of a scoop plow).

The Boss wings are very nice and add a lot of width as well, I think if you go that route you'll be very happy.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i 2nd the wings


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

I bought the snow dogg xp810 expanding plow and I realy like it so far 10' wide scoop plow on parking lots has saved me so much clean up time it nakes me sick for not buying one sooner.


----------



## Alaskaforby4 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a couple boss plows and I really like them. For you fisher guys do they have a "auto up"? on my boss pad if I hit up twice it lifts it to the top.. Turns out this feature is really handy for stacking! The one thing I do like about fisher and others is the chain hoist...If a Boss breaks, there she sits....


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

The fisher does not have a double click auto up. Just hit and hold, it goes up quick enough to stack.

The OP said he was going to upgrade, I take that to mean replace all the plows...in which case I must recommend Fisher X-V or Western MVP...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Alaskaforby4;1588302 said:


> If a Boss breaks, there she sits....


2" ratchet strap and just pull it up off the ground using that. Enough to get ya back to the shop.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Mark13;1588381 said:


> 2" ratchet strap and just pull it up off the ground using that. Enough to get ya back to the shop.


wouldnt work. you know boss guys dont get out of the truck :laughing:


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Mark13;1588381 said:


> 2" ratchet strap and just pull it up off the ground using that. Enough to get ya back to the shop.


Yup. Pull it up to a snow bank to raise it and get out and through a strap on it.

I do not understand why people keep bringing up the argument of short chaining plows when it comes to picking a new plow.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

weaver;1587174 said:


> i have 3 boss v blades now and love them had great luck with them but am going to up grade next year i have 1 10' v blade on a f 350 with dump 1 9'2" on a f 350 dump and a 8'2" on a f 250 ext cab i like the idea of the stainless steel but i also like the wide out or 8 - 10 fisher or snow dogg any thoughts


Where abouts are you in NB?

If your roads are as bad as mine you'll prefer the Boss's direct lift vs the chain lift. I have to drive slow with the Fisher to prevent the blade from bouncing up and down during transport. With the direct lift, blade stay's in the same position.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

born2farm;1588390 said:


> I do not understand why people keep bringing up the argument of short chaining plows when it comes to picking a new plow.


Their the same people who will buy a Western over a Boss because apparently an Ultra Mount hooks up to the truck easier then a Rt3 smart hitch 2.

If it takes you so long to hook up a modern plow that your buying one over which mounts easier you probably should consider a new career path.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Mark13;1588995 said:


> Their the same people who will buy a Western over a Boss because apparently an Ultra Mount hooks up to the truck easier then a Rt3 smart hitch 2.
> 
> If it takes you so long to hook up a modern plow that your buying one over which mounts easier you probably should consider a new career path.


it would be really annoying if a circuit board resister fries when you try to attach your plow and their nice convenient motor driven push button attachment mount wont actually hook up the plow.

just my opinion


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

birddseedd;1589020 said:


> it would be really annoying if a circuit board resister fries when you try to attach your plow and their nice convenient motor driven push button attachment mount wont actually hook up the plow.
> 
> just my opinion


Then you walk around the front of the plow, push the head gear up until it locks into place, walk back around the plow and go on your merry way.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Mark13;1589047 said:


> Then you walk around the front of the plow, push the head gear up until it locks into place, walk back around the plow and go on your merry way.


LOL! You mean................like a Fisher? LOL!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Mark13;1589047 said:


> Then you walk around the front of the plow, push the head gear up until it locks into place, walk back around the plow and go on your merry way.


the lift does not lift the a frame up into place?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

The switch on my plow hasn't worked in a while. A light push on the light tower and it locks right in. Mechanical or powered mounting system if the hydros don't work on the mechanical ultra you're not going out plowing anyway.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

CAT 245ME;1588398 said:


> Where abouts are you in NB?
> 
> If your roads are as bad as mine you'll prefer the Boss's direct lift vs the chain lift. I have to drive slow with the Fisher to prevent the blade from bouncing up and down during transport. With the direct lift, blade stay's in the same position.


Need to shorten your chains, when lifted the plow should be held against the lift stops.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

kimber750;1589089 said:


> Need to shorten your chains, when lifted the plow should be held against the lift stops.


i have to have mine an extra link or two longer. one of my drives has such a bad angel it will bottom out the plow and i miss a couple foot of snow just after the peak if i dont have the extra float


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

birddseedd;1589091 said:


> i have to have mine an extra link or two longer. one of my drives has such a bad angel it will bottom out the plow and i miss a couple foot of snow just after the peak if i dont have the extra float


Does it still lift up until it hits the stops?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

kimber750;1589094 said:


> Does it still lift up until it hits the stops?


caint say iv specificialy checked but i do not believe so.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

That's the catch 22 with a chain, make it stop bouncing and you lose the reach over bigger humps.
A longer stroke on the lift mechanism would make it work though..
I just know when to go...... s.....l....o....w....I have every bump on my route memorized. And really, if the plow is bouncing you're beating the snot out of the truck worse than the plow and frame..I have broken leafs from the F550 to prove it.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Buswell Forest;1589112 said:


> That's the catch 22 with a chain, make it stop bouncing and you lose the reach over bigger humps.
> A longer stroke on the lift mechanism would make it work though..
> I just know when to go...... s.....l....o....w....I have every bump on my route memorized. And really, if the plow is bouncing you're beating the snot out of the truck worse than the plow and frame..I have broken leafs from the F550 to prove it.


iv never really noticed my blade bouncing up and down.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

You just haven't tried hard enough!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Buswell Forest;1589124 said:


> You just haven't tried hard enough!


i always thoguht i drove too fast


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

birddseedd;1589139 said:


> i always thoguht i drove too fast


If your chain lift plow isn't bouncing it's either against the stops or your roads are really smooth. My old unimount was always bouncing on the front of the truck with the slightest bump/dip in the road. There was a few times that I wanted to get out and check and see if the front of my truck frame was still attached or if it had broken off with the last dip in the road.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Mark13;1589151 said:


> If your chain lift plow isn't bouncing it's either against the stops or your roads are really smooth. My old unimount was always bouncing on the front of the truck with the slightest bump/dip in the road. There was a few times that I wanted to get out and check and see if the front of my truck frame was still attached or if it had broken off with the last dip in the road.


are you talking about going down the pavement, or just when you hit certain spots?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

birddseedd;1589167 said:


> are you talking about going down the pavement, or just when you hit certain spots?


When there's a rough spot in the road. Like an unexpected bump, dip, quick and sudden change in the elevation of the road surface, imperfection in the flat roadway, etc.

I'd sure hope your plow isn't bouncing if your on a nice flat road.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Mark13;1589173 said:


> When there's a rough spot in the road. Like an unexpected bump, dip, quick and sudden change in the elevation of the road surface, imperfection in the flat roadway, etc.
> 
> I'd sure hope your plow isn't bouncing if your on a nice flat road.


it bounces if i hit something hard enough to make it trip. but otherwise iv never really noticed any bounces. im told fishers do it with a trip edge if you hit jsut right, but iv never really seen it with my western


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

birddseedd;1589174 said:


> it bounces if i hit something hard enough to make it trip. but otherwise iv never really noticed any bounces. im told fishers do it with a trip edge if you hit jsut right, but iv never really seen it with my western


Plow up, transport position. Driving down public roadway. Not plowing with the blade on the ground.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Mark13;1589175 said:


> Plow up, transport position. Driving down public roadway. Not plowing with the blade on the ground.


oh, then.... yes. my plow bounces like a tap dancers left nipple.....


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

birddseedd;1589174 said:


> it bounces if i hit something hard enough to make it trip. but otherwise iv never really noticed any bounces. im told fishers do it with a trip edge if you hit jsut right, but iv never really seen it with my western


If it trips when your driving, then your doing something wrong :laughing: Does your blade bounce when your driving down the road with it RAISED on the way to the next job?


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

kimber750;1589089 said:


> Need to shorten your chains, when lifted the plow should be held against the lift stops.


Chain is already too short, a couple of places where I start down in to plow the blade comes off the ground.


----------



## weaver (Nov 16, 2012)

i went out today and looked at the snow dogg and i dont think they are built as well as my bosses i like to up grade every fiew years i think i will end up getting the vtxs this time what is the prices on them in the states any one know i am also thinging on getting rid of out 2 7.5 foot myers and getting the boss v for them they are on ford half tons any thoughts they just plow drive ways and when theyre done them come out and plow commerical but not very much


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

You can check with Hogan Tire over in Houlton, they're the new Boss dealer. Not sure if Military Street equipment is still selling Boss or not.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

weaver;1589756 said:


> i went out today and looked at the snow dogg and i dont think they are built as well as my bosses i like to up grade every fiew years i think i will end up getting the vtxs this time what is the prices on them in the states any one know i am also thinging on getting rid of out 2 7.5 foot myers and getting the boss v for them they are on ford half tons any thoughts they just plow drive ways and when theyre done them come out and plow commerical but not very much


They are built much heavier than the boss, nearly 100lbs heavier actually. Looks can be deceiving


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

My plow does not bounce while driving unlews i turn sharp or hit a bad hole. Maybe your suspension is too stiff for the plow?


----------



## weaver (Nov 16, 2012)

my boss 10' is 1105 and my 9 2'' is 832 lb 
your snow dogg is 998 
but i donno i dont think they are as well built as u think the boss has been around doing this for a fiew more years i talked to a fiew guys around hear and they are not overly impressed with them


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Iv no idea why its bouncing then. What kind of suspension?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

weaver;1589975 said:


> my boss 10' is 1105 and my 9 2'' is 832 lb
> your snow dogg is 998
> but i donno i dont think they are as well built as u think the boss has been around doing this for a fiew more years i talked to a fiew guys around hear and they are not overly impressed with them


I have yet to see a Snowdogg V with a broken A frame or center hinge like I've seen on plenty of Boss posts. Any dealer I've spoken with has also said they've had minimal issues with them and most issues are with the MDs (my dealer is Snoway/Snowdogg/Boss).

Regardless Boss makes an excellent plow but I wouldn't say its better built.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Early last week I saw a 3 week old Snowdogg 9.5 V with bent steel. Guy hit something quite solid dead center while in full V...It bent the steel push frame on the headgear. I looked at it pretty close...the steel they use is flat stock, it has no real rigidity to it..It's not a boxed steel frame like most..
I think it is plenty strong in general, This guy must have been a real animal; The plow mold board was dented up on the outside edges, and not just a ding either. They were put there before the frame was bent..


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Buswell Forest;1590722 said:


> Early last week I saw a 3 week old Snowdogg 9.5 V with bent steel. Guy hit something quite solid dead center while in full V...It bent the steel push frame on the headgear.* I looked at it pretty close...the steel they use is flat stock, it has no real rigidity to it..It's not a boxed steel frame like most..*I think it is plenty strong in general, This guy must have been a real animal; The plow mold board was dented up on the outside edges, and not just a ding either. They were put there before the frame was bent..


Huh? Are you talking about the headgear?


----------

